# Random crashes multiple times a day



## zendor0001 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been struggling with this for months now. I built a new computer last December and put Windows 7 on it. It worked great for a few months and then one day I was surfing the internet and my monitor goes out. My computer is still running but I can't do anything. My keyboard lights up but I can't turn on caps lock or anything. It did this randomly every few days or sometime once every week or two. Now it's doing this multiple times a day. I have check my temperatures and it's not an overheating issue. It will happen overnight even when the computer is idle. Here's my info:

*·* OS - Windows 7  *·* x64 *·* I had Windows XP originally but formatted before Windows 7 *·* full retail version *·* Age of hardware is 9 months *· *Only one install of the OS *· *CPU = AMD Phenom II X4 965 3400 Mhz *· *Video Card = ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT *· *MotherBoard = ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M4A78T-E *· *Power Supply = Thermaltake Pure Power W0073RU 520W ATX 12V 2.0 SLI Ready Modular Active PFC Power Supply

The only thing that's older is the power supply. That's about 4 years old. I've also attached all of the BSOD requirements. I have tried to set up for a minidump and it will not seem to write a minidump file OR a regular dump file. Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

There are no memory dumps in the zip file.

PSU may be a problem - OK for XP, maybe not for Windows 7 - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

A 4 year old Thermaltake power supply would be my prime suspect here.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pure power are low quality


----------



## zendor0001 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just ordered "CORSAIR Professional Series HX850 (CMPSU-850HX) 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply" from Newegg. Should this be good enough? I should have it by Thursday. I'll post back if I still have the problem. Thanks!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a high quality power supply that carries a 7 year warranty.


----------



## zendor0001 (Sep 10, 2011)

I installed the new PSU last night and it ran fine for me all night and didn't restart or anything. This morning I set up the computer to defrag one of my harddrives before I left for work and I just got home and the thing has crashed again. The monitor says "no input" and I had to restart. I don't see anything in event viewer that's at the same time as when it crashed. "The previous system shutdown at 2:15:17 PM on ‎9/‎14/‎2011 was unexpected." This PSU should be plenty to handle my system. It still doesn't make a dump file either. Any ideas?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Check to see if all drivers are installed in the device manager. Namely the ACPI driver. Is your computer set to sleep in power options?


----------



## zendor0001 (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't see any devices with incorrect drivers. I check both ACPI drivers and they are up to date. And sleep is set to "never". It does have it set to turn off hard disk after 20 mins.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I suggest that you remove Daemon Tools, AVG 2011and Tuneup Utilities 2011.
- AVG - http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities
- Daemon - http://www.sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#sptd.sys
- Revo Free uninstaller - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Reboot upon completion; Install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/security_essentials/default.aspx 

From post #1 -


zendor0001 said:


> *·* OS - Windows 7 *·* x64 *·*
> I had Windows XP originally but formatted before Windows 7 *·*
> full retail version *·*


Given "full retail", not sure why. . .

```
[FONT=lucida console]OS Name:                   Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]OS Version:                6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]OS Manufacturer:           Microsoft Corporation[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]OS Configuration:          Standalone Workstation[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]OS Build Type:             Multiprocessor Free[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Registered Owner:          Kenny[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Registered Organization:   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Product ID:                00426-[COLOR=red]OEM[/COLOR]-8992662-00400[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Original Install Date:     [COLOR=blue]1/3/2011[/COLOR], 9:05:14 AM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Boot Time:          9/10/2011, 1:25:45 PM[/FONT]
```
Original; install date = 1/3/2011 = 3 January 2011. BSODs began on 16 March 2011 - 


I found *97* entries like this in the Event Viewer logs - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[5908]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Date: [COLOR=blue]2011-03-16[/COLOR]T20:04:01.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The [COLOR=red]Windows Management Instrumentation service has [/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]       detected an inconsistent system shutdown[/COLOR]. [/FONT]
```
They are BSODs; however, since no memory dumps produced, unknown hardware failure is the likely cause.

Did you have problems with the system when XP SP3 x86 installed?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## zendor0001 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have not tried uninstalling that stuff yet but I did get an actual BSOD earlier. The BSOD was for "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT" and there error is:
"STOP: 0x0000001A (0x0000000000001236, 0xFFFFFA80069F9000, 0xFFFFFA80069F9978, 0x000000000022096E)." I restarted and it started loading up windows and froze. Restarted again and I got into windows for a short amount of time before it froze again. Then after I restarted several times it just went to the same BSOD again. I took out one of the sticks of memory and it has worked fine since. I am going put the other stick of memory back in and run memtest86 and see what it says.

Should I not be using AVG, TuneUp Utilities or Daemon Tools? Or were you saying to uninstall them and reinstall them?


----------



## zendor0001 (Sep 10, 2011)

ran memtest and did not have any errors. I did not have any of these problems when I was running XP.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

zendor0001 said:


> I took out one of the sticks of memory and it has worked fine since. I am going put the other stick of memory back in and run memtest86 and see what it says.
> 
> Should I not be using AVG, TuneUp Utilities or Daemon Tools? Or were you saying to uninstall them and reinstall them?


There's no need for Tune-up utilities.
Daemon is known to cause BSODs in Vista & Windows 7.
AVG - I would ditch for now; replace with MSE. You can always go back to AVG after BSODs solved.

No BSODs under XP... did you add/ change any hardware?

Do you have Windows 7 drivers for all devices?

Memtest86+ should be run 1 stick at a time; alternate slots, run again. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

